

Motor City Mapping – Interactive map of Detroit blight - rmason
http://www.motorcitymapping.org/

======
rmason
Spent some time Saturday with the designers of the blight software at the Code
For America Detroit Brigade civic hack day. What they're doing is a strong
example where software can help to transform a city and make a difference in
peoples lives.

Detroit may lack the funds to completely wipe out blight in a few years but
they're using the money they do have to attack it in a systematic way.

If you check out the interactive map you will see that not all of the city is
blighted. I grew up in Rosedale and that neighborhood is still hanging in
there and with a little bit of help could thrive. There are a lot of
neighborhoods like that in the city. But the view most outsiders have of
Detroit is the worst neighborhoods. Tearing down the worst blight may help
change outsiders image of Detroit.

